# study music?



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, so I just cant study in complete silence. I need some sort of background noise. But music with lyrics are distracting. Do you all know of any good classical music that would work for me? It generally needs to be soothing, but not put me to sleep. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I think it depends on what you are studying. Some texts have a feeling of aggressive thinking. Some require a broad, holistic vision to be understood. So the music should follow. But Beethoven string quartets should work in almost any case.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Be careful. I believe the current research is it is better not to listen to music while studying. Multi-tasking is bad for concentration, so at the very least, try to listen to something you don't notice.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I like Mozart's less distracting symphonies.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Be careful. I believe the current research is it is better not to listen to music while studying. Multi-tasking is bad for concentration, so at the very least, try to listen to something you don't notice.


hence the need for something low key.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

SarahNorthman said:


> hence the need for something low key.


Carmina Burana?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

SarahNorthman said:


> hence the need for something low key.


Not just some white noise or field recording type stuff?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ravel's Bolero

or how about these? Tuneful and calm, and if played quietly, nice background, I'd think.

William Lawes - Viol Consorts 




Boccherini's Complete Guitar Quintets


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I find music while studying to be a bit distracting sometimes, so I usually prefer silence or the sound of a fan or something. Otherwise, I put it in music that I feel somewhat indifferent too mainly as background. No offense to Satie, but his music is perfect for this purpose


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Varèse - Amériques


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have just put this to a practical test, writing a blog while also listening. It is ideal music for studying, and it is also very lovely.
Johann Schenck Scherzi Musicali Op VI,Modo Antiquo


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you tried Morton Feldman? See if this works.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> I like Mozart's less distracting symphonies.


any specific suggestions?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bruckner's Study Symphony! AHAHHAHAHA


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I have just put this to a practical test, writing a blog while also listening. It is ideal music for studying, and it is also very lovely.
> Johann Schenck Scherzi Musicali Op VI,Modo Antiquo


I just listened to this! I love it! thank you!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> hence the need for something low key.


1812 Overture, followed by Janacek's Sinfonietta and Reveultas Sensamaya


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

For studying: nothing but silence.

For marking exams: anything but silence.


----------

